# Wome. Men, and competitive shooting...



## billc (Oct 12, 2013)

I was watching the Personal Self defense show on the outdoor network, and the guest instructor/demonstrator was a woman named Jessie Duff.  She did three segments on shooting and moving and during these segments it was mentioned that she was a competitive shooter, something tells me she is a professional competitive shooter.  

My question...are the women and men competing in separate events, and if so why?  Shooting is unlike many other sports in that they are technically on an equal footing because of the weapons used, so wouldn't it be a good idea to let them compete in one group instead of separate groups...?   If that is the case anyway?

Here is her website...

http://www.jessieduff.net/



> *About Jessie Duff:*
> Jessie Duff has taken her shooting career of a beginner, all the way to a top ranked professional, earning multiple World and National Champion shooting titles, in five different shooting disciplines. Among these are the prestigious Bianchi Cup and the World Speed Shooting Championships. Jessie has also ranked in numerous regional and state champion matches as well. Outside of shooting, Jessie is a TV personality on the hit series Friends of NRA, on the Outdoor Channel. Reaching this level of shooting performance in her career, defines a well-disciplined competitor and role model...


----------



## elder999 (Oct 12, 2013)

It's a fair question, bill, and it depends upon the organization supporting the competition. The USPSA and SASS both have women competing against the men, which means I regularly have the privilege of losing to my wife in competition......:lol: Olympics? Not.....others? not.....still, you're largely right-same for archery, too....


----------



## Tgace (Oct 12, 2013)

There's no reason other than guys afraid of being embarrassed. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elder999 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've often wondered the same thing about equestrian events.........


----------

